# 2 different weeds in my grass



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

I want to nuke these ASAP.

Pic 1 is found in my back corner near some trees and shaded area.
Pic 2 and Pic 3 are the same thing that is sprinkled throughout different parts of my lawn in the front.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

*bump*


----------



## Buster (Apr 3, 2020)

You need to figure out how to post your images. The Imgur link takes me to a blank page that never loads or shows anything. I suspect no one can see your photos. Sorry.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

Buster said:


> You need to figure out how to post your images. The Imgur link takes me to a blank page that never loads or shows anything. I suspect no one can see your photos. Sorry.


@Buster I've used this system plenty of times and for some reason, it originally wasn't posting. 
I don't know what was up with Imgur either because that site usually works as well.

I was able to upload today so thanks for suggesting me to fix it.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

THe bottom 2 are garlic mustard. The top two look like tree seedlings.


----------



## Buster (Apr 3, 2020)

No worries @turfnsurf . Glad you got it working!

Yep, top 2 are most likely tree seedlings, you can thank your squirrels for that. Just pull 'em.


----------

